# Progress on my 90g SW



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

*Scoobys 90g: FISH ARRIVED*


































































So what I did was:

First.. I cleaned the tank and sump with warm water and vinegar. Filled sump, let it sit, algae fell off, drained it. 
Then..brought the tank in, set it on the stand, made sure the tank and stand were level. Placed heavy duty styrofoam under the tank for extra support.

This is where it gets interesting. I bought a 50" siphon from Big Als, but my sinks are not threaded, soooooooo I got to thinking, hey my shower has a thread on it if I take off the shower head. So I got the monkey wrench out and took it off. Placed my 20g garbage bin I bought new, in the shower. Filled it, treated the water, then mixed in some salt. Stired it with my hand for a minutue, then put the 7.pump I have in there and let it mix for an hour (for each bucket). I used 6 buckets in all if I remember.

Then I rinsed my sand in buckets with the salt water. (70-80lbs of sand)

I put the rock in next.

Fill the tank. (put the siphon in a bowl so water spilled into the tank gently)

Connected the sump somewhere in there to lol.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

the sump is even more full then it is in this picture now. The overflow kept gargling, so the addition of water stopped that. The tank is also hooked up to a mini generator/backup thing I took off my computer. So if the power goes out, it will run off this backup power block for about 6-7 hrs I believe (probably longer). So the risk of it overflowing into my sump shouldn't be there?

There are also these weird white tiny balls floating on the surface. They almost look like eggs, but a more accurate description would be, they look like those tiny white beads that come out of those beanie stuffed animals. Don't know if its from the rock/sand or what. 

Going to the store to pick up my heater (broke mine in transport), a power head, and maybe a micro sock for the sump.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

Big Ray said:


> looks nice.
> 
> Id move the rocks a bit so they are off of the sand so you can get the most surface area out of them.
> 
> ...


no, all sinks are not threaded... trust me on that one haha
the rocks are sitting on the glass part of the tank. Personal preference, because I don't want the rocks sliding on the sand (sand moves).

I will be adding more live rock, but down the road. I have about 50lbs of live rock in there and 40-50 base rock behind the live rock, that was (seeded?) in a tank on its own for a year or so. So it actually has a little bit of stuff growing on it. When I move up to corals, is when I estimate putting in more rock.

So far everything has been fun, and a cool learning experience.

My one complaint is that the people I ask for help are complete stuck up assholes. Almost every single person at big Als. I ask a question, and they answer as if ANY RETARD would know the answer. I feel like saying, jeez sorry pal for infringing on your hobby lol, relax a little bit. Everyone that is so pro at SW now, had to start somewhere. I think I did pretty good, my water was crystal clear 20 mins after I added it to my tank.

Just my 2 cents for all you pros out there, guys like these big al jerks, almost made me not want to start the tank. So far everyone here has been nice 

PS: Someone give me a Koran Fish in a month or so ! My FAV!!!


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

Big Ray said:


> that design for the drain will make noise. to stop the noise, you need to extend the PVC pipe, and make an L so the water goes through the L and then drain into the PVC and this will eliminate the noise. look at the drain connection on other threads.
> 
> not sure wht you mean by added water, but you should NEVER depend on a generator, it will at one point fail and flood.and if you just added more water, then the extra will drain into the sump and higher the water level in sump.
> 
> ...


yikes ! how did u break the heater in your tank ! clumsy guy !  Mine broke while I was driving it fell out of the box, then clashed against the tank. My friend thought we were getting shot at when it popped/cracked.. was actually quiet funny.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

Big Ray said:


> that design for the drain will make noise. to stop the noise, you need to extend the PVC pipe, and make an L so the water goes through the L and then drain into the PVC and this will eliminate the noise. look at the drain connection on other threads.


Can you link me to what you're talking about. My tank is also drilled horizontally out the back of the tank. I want to change to that eventually. I just need to buy an elbow pvc, to go out the back and down, and drill a hole in the overflow (probably just buy a new one (this one has a bit of a stink to it)


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

is adding a power head to your sump efficient?

I feel like water is obviously flowing through the first chamber where the drain is, then the middle chamber has minimal movement, and in the last chamber with the pump I look at the dirt and its barley moving. I was thinking of getting a mini power head and aim it diagonally downward in the middle chamber to push the water from that stag net middle, and push it through to the pump side, creating a little extra flow.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

Big Ray said:


> http://www.dursostandpipes.com/
> 
> read http://www.melevsreef.com/what_sump.html great info.
> 
> ...


my pump is the one rated for a 90-100g tank though


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

ok .

so I was going to head to the store soon, what do you think the essentials are to pick up? wet/dry trickle filter for the sump + microfiber sock?

Should I put some shrimp in the tank ? Is there any harm in adding a few cleaner shrimps, my little brother is 4-5 years old and hes amazed by them. Few people said it wouldn't harm anything

these -->


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

Big Ray said:


> I believe in LR filtration.
> 
> wet dry filter is mostly for freshwater, in saltwater, it will trap dirt and decome a nitrate factory after a while. and trust me, you will see in a month or so, your biggest enemies are nitrate no3 and phosphate no4.
> 
> ...


i can add a clownfish right now :/ 
the articles im reading about cycling with fish, arent very good :/ they just say what type of fish to get and not to spend money lol


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

soooo im still not 100% sure what I should be buying when i go to the store?

A protein skimmer and test kit?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Big Ray said:


> best part of reef keeping, you will always have something you need to buy.


  
I laughed out loud.

With the little experience I have across a variety of skimmers in other peoples homes, I have to agree the difference in performance is huuuge. Some skimmers do almost nothing when compared to very high end models. It's not even President's Choice cola vs Coke, it's like alkaseltzer, a crushed raisin and sugar vs Coke. And sometimes the alkaseltzer's a dud.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

ScoobyDoo said:


> soooo im still not 100% sure what I should be buying when i go to the store?
> 
> A protein skimmer and test kit?


Please add a cheap $3 thermometer to your list - those fancy digital ones are great...

... until the battery(s) start to die. Then they begin misreading. My fancy schmancy digital ones (that were identical to yours) are now landfill 'cos this happened to me. Unfortunately I blamed the heater, so cranked up the heat until some prized FW cichlids started to die.

Stick a cheapy on the front of your sump, that way its hidden, and you'll have a 'control' mechanism to know whether your heater's died, or your batteries need changing in your digital thermometer...


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

Windowlicka said:


> Please add a cheap $3 thermometer to your list - those fancy digital ones are great...
> 
> ... until the battery(s) start to die. Then they begin misreading. My fancy schmancy digital ones (that were identical to yours) are now landfill 'cos this happened to me. Unfortunately I blamed the heater, so cranked up the heat until some prized FW cichlids started to die.
> 
> Stick a cheapy on the front of your sump, that way its hidden, and you'll have a 'control' mechanism to know whether your heater's died, or your batteries need changing in your digital thermometer...


ok will do


----------



## buffalo (Mar 6, 2010)

whats the dimensions of your display tank?


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

just got back from the store. 

I decided to go to Oakville Reef Gallery across from Big Als. (sick of their attitude)

The owner Tom is a great guy. 

I purchased a Vertex In-sump IN80 Skimmer, and a 48" 2 bulb (white/blue) fixture for 300 bucks total.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

You will be happy with the vertex, they are a decent skimmer and are similar to the Euro-Reef. Was there any reason that you didn't go with a skimmer over rated for your system? This skimmer will be okay for a light bioload. System is coming along nicely. Congrats.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

UnderTheSea said:


> You will be happy with the vertex, they are a decent skimmer and are similar to the Euro-Reef. Was there any reason that you didn't go with a skimmer over rated for your system? This skimmer will be okay for a light bioload. System is coming along nicely. Congrats.


Iunno, as long as its cleaning stuff, and I clean it often im happy. its rated up to 80g.


----------



## Mike (Feb 21, 2010)

In an earlier post you said that you liked the Koran angel??? Super nice fish, very nice to watch however They will eat corals. Mine is 8 years old and nips at anything in my 180 gallon (mushrooms, snails, new items). This week I am starting up a 90 gallon tank just for him (can't part with him).....

Choose your fish wisely, they will be with you awhile!.. Make sure they are reef safe if you ever plan on moving to corals.

My 2 cents


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Looks like a pretty good start 

Rocks shoud go on the bottom - never know when something (like a stupid jawfish) is going to dig out all of the rock work.

And +2 to the glass thermometer - cheap digitals will fail pretty quickly. Either get a high end good quality one, or use a trusty crusty glass one.

Looks like you're off to a pretty good start, and you've done your research too


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Looks like a pretty good start
> 
> Rocks shoud go on the bottom - never know when something (like a stupid jawfish) is going to dig out all of the rock work.
> 
> ...


More goodies  
sry for small pic, from the blackberry









ps: it just started to run ignore the height of the bubbles etc, its on the lowest setting until its broken in.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

buffalo said:


> whats the dimensions of your display tank?


 the tank is 48" X 18" X 26",
Sump 36" X 15-1/4" X 15".


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

*Next Steps:*

Going to my buddies house to pickup some R/O water, he has a system. Then buying some more live rock for the sump. I've decided (after some advice/googlinginging) that wet/dry filters and bio balls alike, are ancient history and just cause problems. So I am going ellllll natural  with the rock.

so
1)replace tap water with R/O water
2)buy more rock + powerheads


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

So after about 8 hours of the skimmer being in, I confess I have zero IDEA what the hell its doing or how to work it. I know the bad stuff is supposed to float to the top. I understand the ideology behind a skimmer, just not how to manipulate it properly. I understand by twisting.. I'll call it THE PIPE you control the height of the bubbles and it takes some time for each adjustment. 

What I don't get though is why there are so many air bubbles coming from the outlet of the skimmer. Tiny bubbles.

Oh reminds me, I have a TON of bubbles coming from my overflow drain in the sump, The bubbles aren't making it past the first chamber and I don't see any bubbles being returned into the tank above. 

I've read a sock fixes that but is that really a fix as much as a cover up?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

unless the skimmer is able to contain all microbubbles you'll get bubbles out of skimmer. Those baffles will trap all bubbles. The pipes coming out of the skimmer should be fixed in height as far as I know. 

you can adjust amount of air entering the skimmer to control skimmate type (dry vs wet).

I think all you're seeing are all normal...


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm ahead of you by only 2 weeks... I have a Vertex IN-100 skimmer (for a 50G + 20G sump - based on my whole 2 weeks of SW experience(!), I agree with a previous post - you may have been undersold here... I hope you don't have to regret that?)

My skimmer too was hurling micro-bubbles back into the tank for the first week or so. The best advice I was given? LEAVE IT ALONE!! It will take a good couple of weeks to break-in, then it'll start to develop skimmate - mines just starting to get there now, and although it's pulling gunk from the water column, the skimmate is still pretty wet and "beigey" - not chocolate brown yet. Honestly - with all the fiddling around you'll only make it worse. I know. I couldn't resist the urge to fiddle around with it continually too! 

If funds allow, pop back to ORG and snag one of their RO/DI units (I think they're being offered on sale with 15% off this week IIRC?) I bought one, and they're awesome, and save you either having to rely on your mates (and all the inconvenience/pre-planning that requires)... up to 75GPD, and they're a piece of p!$$ to install (especially if you go to Home Depot and snag a "SharkBite" compression fitting (plumbing section) that allows you to T- into your main cold water supply line without having to worry about soldering copper fittings. Using these fittings it takes longer to saw through the copper pipe than it does to install the 100% water-tight compression fitting (no lie!):

http://www.sharkbite.com/


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice! Looking good Scooby! Glad you started a new thread 

Looking forward in learning from your experiences, good and bad lol!


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

MY LIGHT!

http://www.marinedepot.com/Coralife...s-Coralife-ES53000-FILTFIPCFE-ES53008-vi.html


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

its just for now, I plan to use this for a few months, then get a big 6 bulb fixture proper.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

Big Ray said:


> the "then get a big 6 bulb fixture proper" could add up with the 2 you get now and you will have 8
> 
> if you get PC, you will need to trow it out then
> 
> PS. T5 fixtures and PC cost the same, sometimes T5 costs less !!! so dont make the mistake.


i got the light for like 60 bucks lol. I don't think I can beat that


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Big Ray said:


> the "then get a big 6 bulb fixture proper" could add up with the 2 you get now and you will have 8
> 
> if you get PC, you will need to trow it out then
> 
> PS. T5 fixtures and PC cost the same, sometimes T5 costs less !!! so dont make the mistake.


Isn't that how the whole SW game works? It's all about mistakes! lol


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

its not that I dont want your advice, I understand what you are saying. The light retails for 150. I got it for 75-80 bucks. It will last me 6 months. Its the same idea as leasing a vehicle imo. When you are a student ,you lease a new car so you dont have to pay for repairs and its a cheaper monthly payment then purchase financing. Then when you are older and can afford a car you buy it. In my case, in a few months I will buy the big beast lights


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

I actually decided earlier today that I didn't want the PC lights. So I called in and said to hold off and just hold onto my 80dollar store credit. I am going to get some more live rock for the sump probably or a power head.

Picked up 2 heaters for free off the guy I bought my tank off of.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

I think one is 150w and one is 200w


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I highly advise not putting your heaters like that. Most heaters will have a line that you can put them in up to. Even if they are submersible there is no telling when the oring will go, well until you stick your hand in your tank. Speaking of.... Did you pick up a grounding probe?


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

so how should I put it ?

nvm im dumb lol. 

I read it (MAX LINE)

I put them vertical now, in the same spot, and moved the thermometer to the chamber right before the return pump (so I know the temperature of the water being pumped back into the tank)


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

I noticed every night around this time (2-5 am ) that these tiny almost microscopic ant/fruit fly looking things start crawling around ontop of my live sand. They look to have "V" shaped whiskers/antlers/antennas (lol) and a clear/yellow tinted caterpillar like body. They are ridiculously small, and crawl around ontop of the sand. 

Are these things bad news bears? I got the sand from an established tank.

PS: I know tiny critters sift through sand and eat algae and such, but its only been a day or so, don't they usually take longer to come out of hiding


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Good choice on holding off on the PC lights. I'm sure you won't regret it. I would personally go with T5HO's.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Good choice on holding off on the PC lights. I'm sure you won't regret it. I would personally go with T5HO's.


Just got back from ORG picked up a hydor- Koralia 4 (4600 l/h, 1200 gph).
placed it on the opposite side of my return, towards the rock (mid level) and turned my return to face the overflow box. So I have a circular motion going from the power head to the return side, from the return to the overflow.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

I've also decided on the fish I am getting. 

Humu Humu Trigger (naming him BJ PENN haha) MOST IMPORTANT(building tank around him)

Yellow Tang
Eel (havent decided which one, if at all)
Blue Hippo Tang
Koran Angel (on the fence- I don't like the yellow/gray adult colors)
Clown Fish
I am going to TRY and introduce a wealthy sized clown with the humu humu at the same time and see what happens. 

 

Then my future plans are to when the trigga out grows my 90g , buy a 150g or something, and then convert the 90g to a reef for the clown and new friends so they can wrap themselves in the comfy corals like a blanket haha

The yellow tang and humu humu are 100%


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

Picked up my test kit and a sticky cheapo thermometer to compare/contrast with my digital one. Stuck if on the sump as far away from my heaters as possible.

Did my tests (nitrate, nitrite, ph, ammonia)

*Results:*

*Nitrate: *0-5 (closer to 0, held up to the light its definitely 0, put against the white test card its somewhat towards the next range of 5 (orange tint)
*Nitrite:* 0
*Ammonia:* 0
*pH:* 8.0 - 8.2
*Salinity:* 1.022
*Water Temp:* 78.1*F / 26*C

what does this mean? am I ready to add a clownfish? (I would add damsels but I am not prepared to keep the damsels, and I don't want to spend all day trying to catch them haha)

keep in mind that I did take sand and rock from an established tank. I also purchased a skimmer, and have my power head in there now to.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

Big Ray said:


> Nitrate is a result of ammonia and nitrite after nitrogen cycle. now the game begins, 5ppm of nitrate will not hurt fish, but will cause algae! now you need to find a way to lower nitrate .... . add a fuge maybe ?
> 
> as of fish, I personally do not think it will hurt them., BUT test your cycle first, in my opinion, (OPINION) drop a bit of fish food into the tank, and then again tomorrow test and see if any ammonia, if not, do a 5% water change, and get your first 1-2 fish. basically, the longer you wait, the better, so if you see yourself waiting for another week, you will be doing the tank and the fish a favour.
> PS. you can even spot a fish you want and ask the store to hold if for you for a week, to be sure fish is not ill and give your tank more time to cycle.


ahah i like that  "now the game begins" ok I have some fish food flakes, how much should i drop in?

Also when I compare the readings of my test kit to the cards. Do i hold the tube against the white part (beside the colors) or do i hold it in the air?


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

Big Ray said:


> you have to hold it against the white part, in a well lit room so basically let a white light source be behind u shining on both the tube and the card and hold tube on the white spot. but I hear you man those colors are hard to tell lol I always get my GF to guess it for me I think I'm kind of color blind
> 
> now regarding food, food has po4 in it, and will raise your phosphate levels, so I'm not 100% sure of how well this method works, but did for me, I dropped a piece of shrimp in the sump, so I could remove it after as well.
> took tests for 2 days, no ammonia and added fish.
> ...


rgr, ok so where can I get a shrimp ! I'm not much of a fisherman. Can I buy it from the grocery store or does it have to be from fish store.

(I dont want to sound like a know it all, but I am pretty confident I can add a clown now and he'd be ok.. I have been meticulous since day 1)

My mistake was not buying a test kit right away, so I have no idea if the ammonia level spiked in the last 2 weeks.. But my protein skimmer has been running for 5 days, for the first 2 days nothing happened, now the neck is full of yellow stuff (but not enough to spill over yet) if that means anything lol. Also all the critters have come out to play, I see them eating the green algae on the rock where my pot-light hits(when I leave the light on all day). When I go to bed and turn it off, when I wake up its practically gone.

Would it be a smart idea to add some cleanup crew first? before the clown, or can I add them at the same time. I know its sorta a waste because Trigg-trigga is going to make lunch out of them most likely.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

After another near week of perfect tests and a 20% water change. I decided to go ahead and get the ball rolling (under the advice of a few LFS owners).

I picked up a few goodies before today.

Powerhead
new hydrometer (ordered a refractometer)
cheapo peel-n-stick thermometer (to compare to my digital one)
My test kit

and today I picked up:

Current USA Nova Extreme 2x54 watt T5 HO 10K/460nm

and 2 clown fish.

I sat and watched each clown I wanted for 20 minutes before buying them, checking them both for health, lacerations, broken fins, infections, spots, discoloring, eyes, etc. All was good! in FACT I think I got two amazing clowns. Their black lines are perfect, white bands nice, bright orange. <3

So far they have not left each others side, which I find funny cuz one of them keeps swimming into the other saying hey get outta here this is my spot!

Anyways.. heres some pictures I am off to take a nap ! Will upload a video later tonight.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

Big Ray said:


> Lookin nice
> 
> my clowns were too shy to come out for like 3 weeks, lol
> 
> read on clown fish, they are very interesting SPECIALLY if they pair up.


Is it possible that I randomly picked the pair from the 20 some clown fish in the tank? These two NEVER leave eachothers side EVER (maybe if one sees a piece of a food he dashes for it and comes back lol) Kinda silly since they are in a 90g tank, they worlds their oyster - they got so much space lol. I gotta get them an anemone, right now they think the powerhead is one lol.


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

ScoobyDoo said:


> Is it possible that I randomly picked the pair from the 20 some clown fish in the tank? These two NEVER leave eachothers side EVER (maybe if one sees a piece of a food he dashes for it and comes back lol) Kinda silly since they are in a 90g tank, they worlds their oyster - they got so much space lol. I gotta get them an anemone, right now they think the powerhead is one lol.


When i got my clowns they did the same thing..kinda just hung around with each other even though they had the whole tank to themselves. I can't remember the exact terminology but apparantly the dominant male changes to female so they can breed...read up on them after i got my black clowns which is why most people get them to pair when they are introduced to the tank together. My haven't spawned yet but good luck with yours. Oh and mine have yet to host my anemone.


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

It's called protandrous hermaphrodism...they are all born male and the dominant male becomes female. After she dies then dominant male becomes female and so on and so forth. Quite fascinating!


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

what happened, i see your tank for sale on aquarium pros..


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

cablemike said:


> what happened, i see your tank for sale on aquarium pros..


read

http://www.aquariumpros.ca/pp-classifieds/showproduct.php?product=22853&cat=42


----------

